# Java sudoku for homework



## GSquadron (May 14, 2011)

So i try to understand java language and all i have done so far is only this code:

package sudokugame;
public class Sudoku {
    public static void Sudoku(){
    }
    Public Randomnumbers (int_random a[], int_random b[]);
    Public int i[a]*;
}

    for (int a = 1; a <= 9; ++a) {
        int i [a]+= a+1;
    }
    for (int b = 1; b <= 9; ++b) {
        int i [a]+= b+1;
    return i;

    int rows = a;
    int columns = b;
    int box = i[a/3][b/3];
    }

I know i have done a lot of errors :S, but anyone can help me out here??? *


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2011)

Did you forget you already created a thread about sudoku and Java?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145713

For future reference, if you already made a thread on a topic, there is absolutely no reason to create another.


----------

